# Get Ready!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow did I see ducks this weekend!

Here's a sneak peak...










I have a great movie in the member's forum, it's worth the download.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Decoyer and I could have shot our limit of green heads in the canadian bigfoot decoys this weekend in about 10 minutes. Maybe if we set up mallard decoys the canadians would come in? I was somewhat suprised but the drakes are showing green on their heads already...enough to make them distinguishable from the hens. Not much fun in the blinds when the temp. is 80 at about 8:30 am. Found a great insect repelent....3M's Ultrathon. It's a lotion with 31.9% deet. Mosquitos just disappeared after putting it on.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've been seeing ducks in huge flocks all early season, bigger flocks than they're usually in at this time. I've seen more this year than ever...especially pintails. I know they had a bad hatch overall this year but they are just stacked where I've been. I talked to a USFWS guy on monday and although he didn't have any specific numbers said he's been seeing the same thing.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Bachelor groups of older pintail drakes ? I would think these ducks are searching out and finding all that sheet water from the recent rains.

Always saw big groups of mallards in September during grouse season. These flocks always seemed to be 10:1 drake to hen. Assumed these large flocks were bachelor drakes and hens that lost nests.

Drive down the road hundred yards and you would see that flock of eight mallards sitting in ditch pond. Hen and her brood ?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah same here I have been seeing huge flocks of mallards and pintails around my native spot and were my buddy has a cabin out west. We saw a flock of about 8k feeding in a barley field it was nuts!!!! Cant wait until the opener looking forward to meeting alot of hunters up in Lakota!!
The lucky duck is just waitin to be used!! Until then hammer those big honkers!!


----------

